# Penn Rods and Reels



## txhornet (Apr 27, 2010)

In the process of returning to surf fishing after a twenty year absents. Been looking at the Penn Carange 2 12' heavy casting and the Penn Squall 30 reels. Going to buy a total of three, before spending the money on these items, would like some input on these items. Thanks :texasflag


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome back to the surf!
I've got my Penn Squall 40 here in front of me. Really like it, but you have to be prepared to manually lay down the line yourself, if it doesn't have a level wind to do that. I own only one Carnage II 12' rod, and it's for spinning reels. The two rods look very much alike, but the spinners have the first guide slightly higher, and of course the model names differ; C for casting, S for spinning. These beasts are not light; tried once to take mine to the jetties, but quickly learned the errors of my ways. In truth, I've not caught a large enough fish to attest to its strength, but overall I like the Carnage II's build better than the Prevails (every Prevail I own has one or more replaced guides).


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I have several each of the 12' Penn Prevails, Battalions, and Carnage II's, and never had a problem with any of them. I also have several of Squall 30 and the Squall 25N, great reels for the money. I prefer the Squall 25N because the narrow spool makes it cast better then the 30. You will lose a little line capacity,but not enough to worry about. You would be surprised the size fish the little 25N can handle.


----------



## gsykora59 (Dec 15, 2018)

Yesterday, on Amazon, Penn Slammer III reels were "the deal of the day". I picked up a 4500 series reel for $125, when it was regularly $249. Keep and eye out for them as they might come back on sale there.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

I have a couple of Squall 30. Magged them, casts very well. I have 2 on BassPro Breakwater rods, 1 on an Ocean Master, and 1 on an Ugly Stik.

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2595961


----------

